# 20 Gallon Tall Glo Build



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

So I was given a 20 gallon tall (Who doesn't love free tanks!?) and I had every intention of just putting in some kind of arboreal lizard. But when a friend moved to LA she was looking for someone to take her bearded dragon (Who doesn't love free Bearded Dragons!?). And then shortly after I received this awesome stone castle from mi madre (whom use to keep fish, piranha to be exact) and now I've decided to scape this tank in green, purple, and blue, which just made the glo fish completely irresistible! I've decided to use black sand and black gravel as a substrate. I also plan on using live plants. 

Pictures:


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

got this going yet .. I'd like to see some pics of thsoe glo's haveing a balll in it... we have four of them in our 90 gallon tetra community tank. the night time moonlight LeD's seem to make them glo as well


----------

